# Some Splashed Mice



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Here are a few horribly taken photos of splashed mice I have produced recently. These guys have become my main focus and Im slowly improving the type/size in them as I merge my nice PEW/Cream line into them. At some point I would like to breed out the siamese(ch) completely and have them be cream(ce/c) based. 

















Cream satin doe being bred in for type/size
















































































Wink


----------



## Loverin (Jan 4, 2013)

I have been delighted to see these pictures of yours popping up everywhere that they have lately! It has been wonderful to see those Splashed mice of yours that I always adored the thought of so much. I would really love to get my hands on a couple from you someday.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

They are very beautiful mice!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Beautiful mice! Love the winking mouse


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Awww, that wink! Your cream satin doe is lovely.

-Zanne


----------



## rybo1967 (Jan 7, 2013)

Does anyone know of a breeder in or near Iowa where a person could pick up some splash gene mice?

Great looking mice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful mice and fantastic pics


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

the bottom pic is priceless 8D


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Your mice are amazing! That last photo is adorable.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

rybo1967: I dont know of anyone in Iowa with splashed, but moustress on here is located in Minnesota I believe? She breeds really pretty tri's


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Beautiful pics! I've suddenly become a fan of splashed mice! Wonder why  ... Anyone know if I can get hold of a male (and possibly female too) splashed mouse in Northumberland, UK? I am going to start breeding my females sometime this Autumn.


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

Pretty mice!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

stunning


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh those ears!!

I adore the cream satins so much. I had hoped to see some in my litters but no luck...yet!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry, Mouse 101 question here, but how does a new kid know if these are variegated or splashed? I understand splashed is colour on colour but if I saw these guys without a label I'd assume they were variegated based on that definition. I have so much to learn!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful mice. As others have said I would love to work with some of these beautiful mice!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I can see why folks have problems with telling splashed from variegated in this case the cream background looks white in these photos. Just another example of a color that is difficult to show accurately in photos.

They are very nice, though.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

moustress said:


> I can see why folks have problems with telling splashed from variegated in this case the cream background looks white in these photos. Just another example of a color that is difficult to show accurately in photos.
> 
> They are very nice, though.


OH. Okay so in person you could tell they're not white at all. Okay. I was practically tearing my hair out trying to figure this out for the last hour. ;D I can really see myself picked up a mouse, thinking it's splashed, and you guys will tell me it's variegated.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Seafolly, I have always been irritated by my blue tricolors looking all wrong in the photos I post here. I wonder if folks mutter under breath about my trying to pass off blue agoutis as blue tris because the blue/lilac, silver almost invariably look more like blue agouti/ lilac agouti/silver agouti. It's crazy making! :roll:


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

moustress said:


> Seafolly, I have always been irritated by my blue tricolors looking all wrong in the photos I post here. I wonder if folks mutter under breath about my trying to pass off blue agoutis as blue tris because the blue/lilac, silver almost invariably look more like blue agouti/ lilac agouti/silver agouti. It's crazy making! :roll:


Hahaha well I never have. Every mouse you post is lovely. My blues were rather mealy so I sadly gave up and sold them despite their lovely type (I need to watch my space carefully). Yours in comparison looked lovely! I truly hope someday I can join you in the tricolour adventure.  Fingers crossed for splashed when I go poke around the pet shop today. So far, haven't liked what I've seen. It's nice when after only a year you like your mice better than the ones in store.  Promising!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not at all surprised that you have seen improvements. It's not hard to improve on the meeces found in most shops; just a little attention to breeding the best coupled with better diet can yield better quality meeces. Bad diet, overcrowding, lack of treatment for mites, etc. all yield poor specimens.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I actually made one of those mistakes! I overcrowded. Basically one of my does was in a 10 gallon with her four daughters. They were small so I wasn't worried. Until they stayed small. Then I sold three of them, and the remaining two are much, much bigger. Doh! I nearly squashed my line thinking a bad recessive popped up. I hope that's the last big mistake I make.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Five does in a ten gallon tank isn't overcrowding by my reckoning. I keep up to ten does in a ten gallon; I have eight blue agouti does in one, and they are very big compared to some of my other girlies; I'd guess they are all at least 9 to 20 inches nose to tail tip.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

moustress said:


> Five does in a ten gallon tank isn't overcrowding by my reckoning. I keep up to ten does in a ten gallon; I have eight blue agouti does in one, and they are very big compared to some of my other girlies; I'd guess they are all at least 9 to 20 inches nose to tail tip.


Everyone has their own opinion but I think that is WAY overcrowding and I have thought so when I saw your pictures of the tanks in the past. It is my opinion but I just wanted to be sure that newbies seeing your post think that is okay with all breeders. It is not. 
However if it works for you and doesn't bother you and you are able to keep up with the cleaning then that is what is working for you. I just think it's wrong in my opinion.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I usually use this site as a general rule when housing my mice. I think it is pretty fair.

link removed by moderator.This site doesn't link back to fmb's and therefore isn't promoted via this site.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmmm... the person who runs Funmouse has some odd ideas that I don't subscribe to.

We all do things in our own way; if I saw any reduction in health or condition, I'd do differently, but I don't, do I won't.

My mousies look much healthier now than they did when I joined Fancy Mouse Breeders, but the difference is due to improvements in diet and better monitoring for parasites. They are housed pretty much the same as I did a few years back.

My packs of does do fine; they love to pile up all together in one corner anyway, so I get the feeling that they don't suffer much from overcrowding.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah one thing I like about this forum is there's an agreed understanding of the general rule of husbandry but also understanding that people do things certain ways based on their own mice. I have three in one 10 gallon, and two in another soon to add a third as she's extremely little. My (personally bred) girls are so, so big and seem to expand with time, haha. It depends on their dynamic. I've been lucky so far and haven't heard any scraps as I did with my previous pairs of does sharing a whole 10 gallon. I have lots to update you guys on but will start a new thread for that.


----------

